# tail lamp fuse keeps blowing, help!!



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

So last night I turned my lights on getting ready to leave from work, but the dash gauges don't light up. Check my tail lamp fuse. It's toast. Replace fuse. That one blows. Put in another. That one blows as well. I blew like 10 fuses before I just gave up. Now what??


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

jharris1 said:


> So last night I turned my lights on getting ready to leave from work, but the dash gauges don't light up. Check my tail lamp fuse. It's toast. Replace fuse. That one blows. Put in another. That one blows as well. I blew like 10 fuses before I just gave up. Now what??


Before you replaced the fuses did you turn off the lights and car or did you put them in while the lights were on? Did the guages work, just have no lights, or were the guages dead completely? If they were off and the fuse blew right when you turn the lights on then it sounds to me you have an electrical short somewhere, causing the fuse to blow. IMO.


----------

